# HI everyone



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys cant sleep on meds. Have not been around a little sick again. I wanted to say hi and congrats on the winners of the contest.I miss you guys and hope to be on a little more.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Pat! Great to see you back in action but sorry to hear about your illness. Wish you a speedy recovery!! Take care...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

03pilot said:


> Hey Pat! Great to see you back in action but sorry to hear about your illness. Wish you a speedy recovery!! Take care...


Thanks I am getting there


----------

